# Linesman shootout. Klein vs Knipex vs Ideal



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Klein wins IMO, its the only tool they have that has remained professional quality


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Klein wins for me hands down. I do have a pair of Ideal (made by Channelock) linesmans that are over 10 years old as my back up pair. I like them but not as much as Klein 2000's. I don't like the knife and anvil cutting action of them, even though they supposedly last longer that way. 
Knipex =


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

Its hard when you own stuff like these.. not even counting the stickers, shirts or hats to hold anything else. But I would consider Ideals on par with Greenlees or Commercials.. below even Channelock brand. I know ppl who weild Knipexs and dont seem to have problems..


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

MTW said:


> Klein wins for me hands down. I do have a pair of Ideal (made by Channelock) linesmans that are over 10 years old as my back up pair. I like them but not as much as Klein 2000's. I don't like the knife and anvil cutting action of them, even though they supposedly last longer that way.
> Knipex =


i never knew Ideal pliers were made my Channellock, is this still the case?

and why not knipex?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I used to buy Kleins religiously. I say that because I had to keep buying them.

Then I found Knipex. Haven't bought any more since.


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I used to buy Kleins religiously. I say that because I had to keep buying them.
> 
> Then I found Knipex. Haven't bought any more since.


how were the Klein's failing? broken/dented cutting edge?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

chknkatsu said:


> how were the Klein's failing? broken/dented cutting edge?


Just plain wears out.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Big three. Really? :laughing:

Klein and then whatever.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I bought the Milwaukee linesman last year, and they so far have Klein beat. They are tough, good cutting action, nice grip and weight, and built in conduit reaming, fish tape grip, and crimper make them stand out.


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

InPhase277 said:


> I bought the Milwaukee linesman last year, and they so far have Klein beat. They are tough, good cutting action, nice grip and weight, and built in conduit reaming, fish tape grip, and crimper make them stand out.




i couldnt bring myself to switch from an American mfg to chinese.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I have an old pair of Klein linesmans, a new pair of Ideal linesmans, but no Knipex linesmans. I have a pair of Knipex 8" combination pliers. 

I bought the Ideals because I suspected that I might be subjected to a really ridiculous inspection and wanted every last detail in line. Ideal crimp sleeves have their linesmans on the instructions. They seem pretty good, I like them. 

The Knipex combination pliers are what I carry most, they're big enough, lighter, and they can turn nuts and bolts. 

The Kleins are still sharp after years of cutting everything short of drill bits, generally awesome, and remind me of when I bought them back before the world went to ****. 

I'll vote for Klein because they're the best hammer of the three by far. I could demolish a house with the Kleins and a large screwdriver.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

chknkatsu said:


> i couldnt bring myself to switch from an American mfg to chinese.


I think mine said made in Taiwan... but yes it is sad that they are better than the Mexican immigrant-made American Klein.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

You can buy Knipex and they're good to go immediately.

Or you can check out the many threads on "How do I break in my Kleins?" You bury them in sand, boil them in oil, drag them behind your truck, throw them in a campfire, set a nuclear bomb off...


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

chknkatsu said:


> i couldnt bring myself to switch from an American mfg to chinese.


please tell me you don't think klein tools are American made still?


----------



## KGN742003 (Apr 23, 2012)

Knipex work from day 1, no breaking in required. I have had decent Kleins in the past and I have had bad ones.


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

360max said:


> please tell me you don't think klein tools are American made still?




are their linesman made else where? proof?


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

If it ain't Klein in ain't mine! [emoji1] 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

Made in the USA.

Ready to use, right out of the package.

Fit just right, in my hand.

Channellock 369s










:thumbsup:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

InPhase277 said:


> I think mine said made in Taiwan... but yes it is sad that they are better than the Mexican immigrant-made American Klein.


I'll take Taiwanese made over Chinese made any day. Taiwanese made means high quality.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

chknkatsu said:


> i never knew Ideal pliers were made my Channellock, is this still the case?
> 
> and why not knipex?


Not anymore, Ideal makes their own pliers now. 

As for Knipex, I just don't like the feel of them and cutting action compared to Klein and Ideal.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

99cents said:


> You can buy Knipex and they're good to go immediately. Or you can check out the many threads on "How do I break in my Kleins?" You bury them in sand, boil them in oil, drag them behind your truck, throw them in a campfire, set a nuclear bomb off...


:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Dan the electricman said:


> Made in the USA. Ready to use, right out of the package. Fit just right, in my hand. Channellock 369s :thumbsup:


You have peaked my instinct. 

Klein or die! If we are talking strictly about lineman


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

MTW said:


> I'll take Taiwanese made over Chinese made any day. Taiwanese made means high quality.




funny thing is that isnt the first time ive heard that lol. still rather buy american


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

i tried someones knipex linesman the other day on the job, and he told me to cut a peice to stranded 12 stranded to see how it feels. and oh man it cuts well. but he said it ONLY cuts copper or tie wire with it and never uses it for anything else. as well as it cuts, i dont want a tool that can do less than my Kleins


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skittles (Mar 18, 2016)

Definitely not Commercial Electric... I've had a pair of those for about eight months now. Nice at first, but at this point they can hardly cut anything at all. Maybe 2-wire romex. But that's about it. And it's a struggle.
I mean granted, i have been pretty brutal on them, but still...


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

So whens the screwdriver shootout?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

theJcK said:


> So whens the screwdriver shootout?



When Happy Hour starts.


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

someone needs to make a video of Klein vs Knipex in real world situations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

480sparky said:


> When Happy Hour starts.


I'll tell you what, if you put together a finance crew I will gladly make a 2 year series on all the tools!

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Indman (Oct 10, 2012)

Ive had two pairs of Klein's, just bought the Southwire pair, which is still in the early stages of use, but so far it's been better to handle and cut. We'll see how they last when I start cutting more bolts with them.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

chknkatsu said:


> i tried someones knipex linesman the other day on the job, and he told me to cut a peice to stranded 12 stranded to see how it feels. and oh man it cuts well. but he said it ONLY cuts copper or tie wire with it and never uses it for anything else. as well as it cuts, i dont want a tool that can do less than my Kleins
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just started using the knipex and like them a lot. I don't have issues with cutting.....yet, hope that doesn't happen. Did somebody say happy hour?


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

my kleins have lasted 12 tears now, the grips slide around a bit now but they'll cut as fine as 22awg to 1/4-20 bolt like butter. admittedly they are about the only klein tool i own besides their reamer and combo tap screwdriver, oh and a 6 in 1 i found above the grid in a bank.


----------



## Jay82304 (May 12, 2015)

I stick with the Klein 2000 series. Channellocks 369 are too thin for me. I really want to try the 349 though with the box joint. Anyone ever use them?


----------



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

I used to use strictly Kleins but I decided to give Greenlee a shot. I won't be going back.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Kleins that are ACR rated. I have no use for linemans that cant cut screws. Have knipex, but they are worthless bevause the cutting edge is junk now.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Knipex are the best, without question. Anything less and you will be dealing with a great amount of shame. Your coworkers will laugh at you behind your back and point fingers at you. A black cloud will follow you around. Birds will chit on you.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

99cents said:


> Knipex are the best, without question. Anything less and you will be dealing with a great amount of shame. Your coworkers will laugh at you behind your back and point fingers at you. A black cloud will follow you around. Birds will chit on you.


Well that doesn't sound good...


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

99cents said:


> Knipex are the best, without question. Anything less and you will be dealing with a great amount of shame. Your coworkers will laugh at you behind your back and point fingers at you. A black cloud will follow you around. Birds will chit on you.


Thankfully I have the luxury of not having to guess which are superior for my uses, so I don't give a damn what "coworkers" have to say.


----------



## bobbarker (Aug 6, 2015)

knipex blades chip while klein blades just wear out but are still usable at least from anyone I have known who has bought knipex. I have always used klein 2000. Depending on what jobs I am on and how I abuse them they last at least 5 plus years or more, I have had 3 pairs in 18 years of doing electrical work, one was worn and had a blow hole in it so I got pair 2, they are worn but used as a back up to pair 3. 
I think if you use linemans for just doing electrical work they would last a lot longer since copper or aluminum is so soft but i use the 2000,s to cut screws, nails, rebar stands etc and i have seen firsthand a knipex blade chip when being used to to cut a rebar stand so klein 2000 for me.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

"I had a dream there were Kleins in my coffee, Kleins in my coffe, and ..."

&#55356;&#57269;&#55356;&#57270;&#55356;&#57269;


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Going_Commando said:


> Thankfully I have the luxury of not having to guess which are superior for my uses, so I don't give a damn what "coworkers" have to say.


No offense, I was just trying to be a comedian  .


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I have had the Ideals with the crimpers for years. Only reason I bought them is our supply house quit carrying klien. They work fine and do everything I require of them. I do like having the crimper though.


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

bobbarker said:


> knipex blades chip while klein blades just wear out but are still usable at least from anyone I have known who has bought knipex. I have always used klein 2000. Depending on what jobs I am on and how I abuse them they last at least 5 plus years or more, I have had 3 pairs in 18 years of doing electrical work, one was worn and had a blow hole in it so I got pair 2, they are worn but used as a back up to pair 3.
> I think if you use linemans for just doing electrical work they would last a lot longer since copper or aluminum is so soft but i use the 2000,s to cut screws, nails, rebar stands etc and i have seen firsthand a knipex blade chip when being used to to cut a rebar stand so klein 2000 for me.


I'm an apprentice and I bought Knipex pliers (linesman, dike, cobra, long nose), and have about 300 hours of duty on the linesman. My journeyman has Klein, and his linesman does cut everything easier than my Knipex, however since he usually short them out once or twice a year, it's not like he's trying to avoid damaging the cutting edge on a daily basis. Still his Klein could cut framing nails while my Knipex couldn't. The edge on the Knipex does chip instead of dull, but everything else about the Knipex is stellar. The steel alloy also appears to be more durable, as it doesn't nick or deform much from hammering, nor does the conduit reamer cutting edge wears out much. The jaws checkering is still sharp and the "comfort" grip handles are not sloppy. Since none of my coworkers have used Knipex, the only three comments I get every time are : they looks nice/expensive, they're heavy, just wait till you fry them. Meh, so far they're doing everything linesman are designed for and I like them.

In school I had the half-worn channellock, and they did quite a good job too, granted I never abused them.





InPhase277 said:


> I bought the Milwaukee linesman last year, and they so far have Klein beat. They are tough, good cutting action, nice grip and weight, and built in conduit reaming, fish tape grip, and crimper make them stand out.


I was curious about the steel quality of the Milwaukee. How's the checkering of the jaws holding up ?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

99cents said:


> No offense, I was just trying to be a comedian  .


I'm offended that you tried to be funny! Wait, I laughed at it... Great now I'm a hypocrite! Oh I forgot to mention, even though I have the snazzy Knipex, my first pair (Klein) which I've had for 16 years, still works good!


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

99cents said:


> Going_Commando said:
> 
> 
> > Thankfully I have the luxury of not having to guess which are superior for my uses, so I don't give a damn what "coworkers" have to say.
> ...


Come on, "luxury of not having to guess" is funny, aint it?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Going_Commando said:


> Come on, "luxury of not having to guess" is funny, aint it?


Of course it is but, if a bird does chit on you, you have to let me know, okay? :laughing:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Majewski said:


> I'm offended that you tried to be funny! Wait, I laughed at it... Great now I'm a hypocrite! Oh I forgot to mention, even though I have the snazzy Knipex, my first pair (Klein) which I've had for 16 years, still works good!


I only have about 15 1/2 years to go because I'm constantly blowing holes in pliers cutting live wires. And I'm a guy who carries a voltage tester with me all the time...


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

99cents said:


> I only have about 15 1/2 years to go because I'm constantly blowing holes in pliers cutting live wires. And I'm a guy who carries a voltage tester with me all the time...


Oh yeah..... About that, I keep testers with me and yet I blow through strippers a lot. My newest pair actually had a pretty hole in them. Lol


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I used to buy Kleins religiously. I say that because I had to keep buying them.
> 
> Then I found Knipex. Haven't bought any more since.






480 , you might have hit it solid .


KLEINS , I can make them crakel like a Gun Slinger in the old west .

Broken in so right , cutting oil and grind away .

I had the same pair for 35 years , so what is Knipex , I will not know .

Bigger question is 8 or 9 inch 


Now , you only get one shot at this ......

You have to BURN a Hole at the back of the KLEINS for Stripping .

It got to be right ... 12awg short is right .

35 years right , i never lend them out ...



Don


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Don, can I just borrow your kleins for a minute?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

David C said:


> I'm an apprentice and I bought Knipex pliers (linesman, dike, cobra, long nose), and have about 300 hours of duty on the linesman. My journeyman has Klein, and his linesman does cut everything easier than my Knipex, however since he usually short them out once or twice a year, it's not like he's trying to avoid damaging the cutting edge on a daily basis. Still his Klein could cut framing nails while my Knipex couldn't. The edge on the Knipex does chip instead of dull, but everything else about the Knipex is stellar. The steel alloy also appears to be more durable, as it doesn't nick or deform much from hammering, nor does the conduit reamer cutting edge wears out much. The jaws checkering is still sharp and the "comfort" grip handles are not sloppy. Since none of my coworkers have used Knipex, the only three comments I get every time are : they looks nice/expensive, they're heavy, just wait till you fry them. Meh, so far they're doing everything linesman are designed for and I like them.
> 
> In school I had the half-worn channellock, and they did quite a good job too, granted I never abused them.
> 
> ...


Still going strong. I've beat them, dropped them, and generally abused them as bad as I have any other pliers.


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Just plain wears out.




wear out as in get loose and jiggly? i love it when my linesman are broken in a lot. maybe its just me.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

I prefer the greenlees, I have a pair of klein too and I haven't tried knipex.


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

maybe they used better steel in the old days on Kleins ,

But mine was a hammer also ...

You can use to hammer if faced the right way .

They open a bottle too .


Don


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

chknkatsu said:


> wear out as in get loose and jiggly? i love it when my linesman are broken in a lot. maybe its just me.


I don't know how/if 480 wears out pliers, but when they don't cut 12 stranded anymore with one clip, it is time to retire/replace.


----------



## Lemus"TheDon"Navarro (Jun 1, 2011)

I use the KLEIN 2000 SUPPORT OUR TROOPS Kleins everyday.I use Klein because I used there tools in the military so I use them now. I like Milwaukee power tools but most there hand tools look like they are more for home owner weekend project then commercial work


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I own a couple of pairs of Channellock 349. Excellent quality and durability but in my pouch I carry the Klein 2000 with the crimper .

LC


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

I saw a pair of comfort grip knipex at a Lowes about a year ago. Liked the feel of them so picked them up. My Klein 2000's are in the backup toolbag now. 

So far have not chipped the cutter like others have mentioned and I cut everything short of drill bits with them. Work good as a hammer and the knurl pattern on the jaws grips real well. 

We'll see how long these last, I'll re-post 10 years from now and let ya know. 

No birds have chit on me since I got the Knipex!


----------

